# Newly installed BC racers 04 gto



## Jaybird48 (Feb 25, 2021)

I've gotten an alignment and got Firestone to adjust coilovers for me since it would be up on a lift, I have 17 inch rims original ones that came with car, I had them measure from bottom of rim to top edge of wheel well, 14.5 inches rear and 14.2 inches front. So far car is very squirrely around turns and today it went out of control on me around exit bend going onto hwy, freaked me out. I have the soft and hard adjusters adjusted 15 clicks from softest. I need help with adjusting these things before i I get killed, any suggestions about height and fine tuning these? I go back to Firestone Sunday morning I'd like to have a better idea of where they should be. Let me know asap plz


----------

